# Finishing after Meguiars 105 Ultra-Cut Compound



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Hi all, I'm after some urgent advice (who isn't!?) because I will crack on with this in the morning. Basically I had my first stab at Meguiars 105 today on my metallic black Audi TTS and quite liked it. I had wet sanded some spots and finished with a 3000 grit Mirka Abralon disc before using Megs 105 on a Lake Country CCS Orange Light Cutting Pad which took all the sanding marks out fine as well as the other swirls. I love the glassy finish. What I did find however was that it didn't finish down too well and the resulting panels were not as 'black' as the surrounding panels that I hadn't yet compounded, and instead had a milky yellow colour. I'm guessing my technique was a bit poor and I still need to finish down further. I don't have any megs 205, but out of the following which would you use to finish off before waxing:

1 Menzerna Power Finish PF2200 PO234 on a Lake Country CCS Orange Light Cutting Pad

2 Menzerna Power Finish PF2200 PO234 on a HexLogic White Polishing Pad

3 Menzerna Final Finish FF4000 on a HexLogic White Polishing Pad or Black Finishing Pad

4 Meguiars Ultimate Compound

5 Autoglym Super Resin Polish

If the weather was mild I'd experiment more, but in the relentless direct sunlight this week that'll be impossible, and I need to finish tomorrow.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Megs UC is pretty comparable to 105

SRP has minimal cut and will fill rather than polish

https://www.autopia.org/forums/pain...d-9-2015-autopia-polish-comparison-chart.html

may help :thumb:


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Yes, thanks. I might use SRP anyway because other areas of the car may benefit from it. 

However after the megs 105 could I go straight to my Menzerna Final Finish FF4000 on a HexLogic White Polishing Pad or Black Finishing Pad? Or would I need the Menzerna Power Finish? I suspect the 105 doesn't actually need too much finishing, it was only really on one panel that I noticed the 'milkiness' of the result, and maybe I hadn't worked that one enough.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Try FF4000 with the black pad and see how you get on - should be fine


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

efunc said:


> Yes, thanks. I might use SRP anyway because other areas of the car may benefit from it.
> 
> However after the megs 105 could I go straight to my Menzerna Final Finish FF4000 on a HexLogic White Polishing Pad or Black Finishing Pad? Or would I need the Menzerna Power Finish? I suspect the 105 doesn't actually need too much finishing, it was only really on one panel that I noticed the 'milkiness' of the result, and maybe I hadn't worked that one enough.


SRP is crap durability is poor and it has no cut so im assuming your using it for its filler properties that will be short lived.

Go for something like Britemax Virtue Si02 Primer Polish with longer lasting fillers 
https://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/britemax-virtue-si02-primer-polish-473ml-16oz-c2x24104498


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

SRP has got cut and is far from crap.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Yep, I would go with the FF4000 and black pad too!


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Yes, correct, SRP has moderate amount of cut, but obviously I'm using it for it's filling capabilities. I have other fine polishes which I could use, but SRP is excellent for filling some of the deeper scratches i didn't want to compound out.

Looking at the results of my Meguiars 105 work in todays sunlight I can see that it's not bad, just has some hologramming. So I might just try a further light polish or even srp if it's getting too hot!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Mac- said:


> SRP has got cut and is far from crap.


Comapired to the products avalible I would say it was, the durability is poor also the op is going to alot of trouble to correct paint, why use SRP when their are so many better products with more durability? Maybe because it's easy, but not polishng is also easy so as I said why go to all that trouble just to put SRP on? The fillers will be gone in a month

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Yep, I would go with the FF4000 and black pad too!


Thanks, will try this on monday and report back. Looking forward to the results, but have to the drive the car now for the next 4 days so will be back to square one with decontamination before carrying on :wall:


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Rian said:


> Comapired to the products avalible I would say it was, the durability is poor also the op is going to alot of trouble to correct paint, why use SRP when their are so many better products with more durability? Maybe because it's easy, but not polishng is also easy so as I said why go to all that trouble just to put SRP on? The fillers will be gone in a month


If I was to go after all of the deepest scratches I could do so no doubt with Megs 105. In fact I've also got Menzerna Super Heavy Cut 300, but rather than thinning down my clear coat to the level of the deepest scratches I tend to back off a little and then use some SRP before waxing at the end. It isn't always the right thing to do, but this is a car I'm getting ready to sell and wanted to give the new owner a 'show car' experience rather than the usual wash n wax! Even after wet sanding and using the 105 it's pretty damn glossy so I don't think there much further to go.

BTW, I've just got some Megs Ultimate Liquid Wax, but as a polymer I'm guessing this wouldn't sit on the SRP well. I may well skip the SRP, or confine it to skirts and bumpers and finish up with Colonite 915.


----------

